# Hi expats



## martin vaughan (Sep 21, 2009)

hi I am martin i am new to forum but keen to talk to expats in spain all kinds of topics welcom I am a joiner so if anyone wants work doing al do my best. cheers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

martin vaughan said:


> hi I am martin i am new to forum but keen to talk to expats in spain all kinds of topics welcom I am a joiner so if anyone wants work doing al do my best. cheers



Hi Martin, have a look thru the posts on here and get a feel for who we are and how we're all getting on over here! Ask any questions you want and we'll all have a go at answering them!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## martin vaughan (Sep 21, 2009)

I am itching to get to work in spain but dont think lot of demand for joiners


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

martin vaughan said:


> I am itching to get to work in spain but dont think lot of demand for joiners


Hi Martin and welcome

Unfortunately finding work here at the moment is a nightmare! sorry, no point in making this "fluffy and nice"! The building trade is also suffering more than most with many tradespeople now out of work since the collapse of the housing market. For every job advertised in this area you would obviously be competing against many more applicants, probably with similar experience / qualifications, but who are also Spanish nationals ... making it even harder!

I cant really tell from your original post - but are you already in Spain ? or just considering a move over ?

Best of luck

Sue


----------



## carswizard (Oct 15, 2009)

hi and welcome


----------

